# [Guide] Bergbau 1 - 375 - Deutsch !



## xFraqx (23. Dezember 2007)

Hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht , und den Bergbau Guide von Loottables übersetzt.


*1 - 75* 

*Dun Morogh *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Durotar*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In diesen Gebieten findet ihr hauptsächlich Kupfererz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ihr den Skilllevel 75 erreicht habt , müsst ihr zum Trainer und für 5 Silber die nächste Stufe erlernen.

*75 - 125*

*Tausend Nadeln *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Rotkammgebirge*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Vorgebirge des Hügellandes
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Skill Level 75 lernt ihr Silbererz in Silberbarren zu verhütten. Alternativ könnt ihr auch von SKill 75 auf 100 nur durch Silber verhütten kommen. 

Auf Skill Level 125 müsst ihr zum Trainer und die nächste Stufe für 50 Silber erlernen.
upfer
In diesen Gebieten findet ihr hauptsächlich Zinnerz , Silbererz und Kupfererz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*125 - 175*

*Tausend Nadeln [ Höhlen ]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Arathihochland [ Höhlen ]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Skill Level 155 lernt ihr , wie man Golderz zu Goldbarren macht. Wie bei Silber könnt ihr damit schnell ~ 15 Skillpunkte machen. In den Gebieten findet ihr wieder Zinnerz , Eisenerz und Silbererz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*175 - 200 und 200 - 230*

*Sengende Schlucht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ödland*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesen Gebieten findet ihr Hauptsächlich Eisenerz , Mithrilerz und Golderz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr Skill Level 200 erreicht habt , müsst ihr zum Trainer und für 5 Gold die nächste Bergbau Stufe lernen.

*230 - 275*

*Sengende Schlucht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Gebiet findet ihr hauptsächlich Mithril und Golderz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*275 - 300*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Gebiet findet ihr hauptsächlich Thoriumerz. Nachdem ihr Skill 300 erreicht habt , müsst ihr in die Ehrenfeste oder nach Thrallmar um Bergbau auf bis zu 375 skillen zu dürfen. Das kostet euch 10 Goldstücke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*300 - 325*

*Höllenfeuerhalbinsel*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier gibts ne Menge Teufelseisenvorkommen. Seid sicher , dass ihr genug Platz im Rucksack habt , bevor ihr hier alles abfarmt. 
Ihr solltet hier einige SKill Ups bekommen , alternativ könnt ihr auch bis 350 hier weiterskillen , nur es gibt nicht mehr viele Skillpunkte ab 350.

In diesem Gebiet findet ihr hauptsächlich Teufelseisenerz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*325 ( 350 ) - 375*

*Nagrand*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier farmt ihr hauptsächlich alles in den Höhlen ab ( meistens von unfreundlichen Ogern begleitet ) . Deshalb könnte es für Heiler Klassen sehr langweilig sein , hier zu farmen.

Hier findet ihr hauptsächlich Teufelseisenerz und Adamantiterz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Nützliches Equipment für's Bergbauen*

Diese Items könnten sich durchaus als nützlich erweisen , wenn ihr effektiv und schnell farmen wollt. Vorallem die Taschen sind sehr nützlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Nützliche AddOns für Bergbauer* 

Die folgenden AddOns sollten euch eine kleine Hilfestellung beim Bergbauen geben :

Gatherer - Nützliches , kleines AddOns was bekannte Erzvorkommen auf der Karte anzeigt.


Ich hoffe euch hat dieser Guide beim ( zugegeben sehr müsamen ) skillen von Bergbau geholfen. Nochmal sei zu erwähnen , dass dieser Guide nicht von mir erstellt wurde , sondern ich mir nur die Mühe gemacht hab ihn zu übersetzen. Weiterhin ist noch zu sagen , dass das Kartenmaterial nicht von mir Stammt , sondern von Loottables.​


----------



## Pomela (24. Dezember 2007)

Warum erstellst du dieses Thema 2x?

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=24304


----------



## xFraqx (24. Dezember 2007)

Weil es hier wesentlich besser aufgehoben ist und im Sammelberufe Forum ziemlich untergeht :>


----------



## Rashnuk (27. Dezember 2007)

Hey das ist gut am besten wenn es übersichtlicher wäre. Aber ganz im Ernst dein Thread kommt wie gerufen wollte grad Bergbau als Beruf anfangen. Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beko61 (30. Dezember 2007)

und ich frag mich schon warum plötzlich soviele bergbau hochskillen^^...
thx für die mühe,habs sonst immer von loottables gemacht


----------



## Reollyn (31. Dezember 2007)

Das ist sehr nett ,vor allen bei Einsteigern wie mich.Damit komme ich auch besser vorran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer94 (3. Januar 2008)

Noch kurze Frage was bedeuten diese blauen Kreuze auf den Karten??


----------



## xFraqx (3. Januar 2008)

Gamer94 schrieb:


> Noch kurze Frage was bedeuten diese blauen Kreuze auf den Karten??



Das sind die besten Farmspots dafür.


----------



## captsharky (4. Januar 2008)

n1

da hast du dir viel Mühe gegeben und sehr vielen neuen Bergbauern geholfen.

Ich empfehle dazu noch (fall schon genannt dann sorry, habe ich dann überlesen) das Addon gatherer (gibts bei curse.com).
Dieses speichert alle eure gesichteten / abgebauten Erzvorkommen automatisch ab, und zeigt Sie Euch auf der Map und Minimap (rund oben rechts) an. Dazu kommen noch einige Infos (Mouseover) was drin war, wann zuletzt gesehen ect. Und anscheinend überträgt es automatisch die Vorkommen die jemand aus eurer Gilde gefunden hat.

Nach spätestens 2 Tagen habt ihr unzählige grüne/graue und braune Mini Vorkommen auf Eurer Karte.
Und irgendwann kann man so eine sehr effiziente Flugroute daraus machen.

Ich sage mal ungefähr 50%-70% mehr Erze in der gleichen zeit sind locker drin, weil man nicht mehr planlos umherfliegt.


mfg
Bärchen


----------



## xFraqx (4. Januar 2008)

captsharky schrieb:


> n1
> 
> da hast du dir viel Mühe gegeben und sehr vielen neuen Bergbauern geholfen.
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank für den Tipp , ich werde noch nützliche AddOns einbauen .


----------



## Fauzi (4. Januar 2008)

Von Skill 330-375 ist ein bisschen scheisse, wie ich bemerkt habe ^^


----------



## captsharky (4. Januar 2008)

yoh...aber der Tip kam auch schon vom TE ganz unten (hatte ich übersehen)


Aber das Addon is supi


mfg
Bärchen


----------



## gyspoxxx (7. Januar 2008)

Super guide hast dir echt mühe gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiligen (14. Januar 2008)

danke dir nun weiss ich wie ich gut BB skillen das hat mir das meiste erleichtert


----------



## maverick9999 (24. Januar 2008)

Kleiner Tip noch von mir:

Ihr könnt auch Cartographer nehmen, und habt auf der normalen Weltkarte sämtliche Spawnpunkte von Erzen direkt auf der Karte.


----------



## Lu Xun (25. Januar 2008)

Eínfach klasse!
Hast dir richtig Mühe gegeben, vielen Dank, ich bin auf Skill 201 hängen geblieben und wollte mich gerade ran machen weiter zu skillen.
Einfach nur toll ^^

Gruß


----------



## Shurycain (7. Februar 2008)

LoL den Guide hast du ned selbst gemacht sondern nur übersetzt!
sry aber ned gelesen was er oben geschrieben hat, sry


----------



## xFraqx (20. März 2008)

Mal Pushen hier


----------



## Angeber (27. April 2008)

Hey

gutes guide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

etz hab ich aber noch ne frage ... wielange braucht man um auf skill 375 zu kommen ?? nur ungefähr?


----------



## Fauzi (28. April 2008)

wenn du die ganze zeit dranbleibst bekommst das an nem nachmittag hin (280% vorausgesetzt) ich hab damals von 150 bis 375 einen nachmittag und nen morgen gebraucht ^^


----------



## zorakh55 (28. April 2008)

vote 4 sticky!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brache (6. Mai 2008)

@TE
ich liebe dich xDD

ne, im ernst der guide hilft mir sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (8. Juli 2008)

push


----------



## K3v1n04 (14. Juli 2008)

Danke für den Guide, jetzt Skill ich auch endlich mal Bergbau hoch xD


----------



## Rhaskhur (7. September 2008)

Der guide is erstmal klasse ich hab ihn immer neben wow laufen. und so hab ich es von 0 auf 166 gebracht und hab keine 2 tage gebraucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klogmo (27. November 2008)

/push

Damit den Guide gewisse User finden ;-)


----------



## Kput (28. November 2008)

yeah der guide is echt mal korrekt, hilft mir sehr auch die addons, ich glaub ich zieh jetzt alles in allem komplett durch ^^ 

ach ja, gibts vielleicht noch guides für juwelenschleifer und schmiede???? wäre auch sehr hilfreich so könnte ich alle meine berufe parallel hochskillen


----------



## bigmarvin (9. Dezember 2008)

COOL DANKE MAN WERDS GEBRAUCHEN!!!
XD


----------



## Yoyo_ (22. Dezember 2008)

push & vote 4 sticky !!!!11


----------



## Malzbart (24. Dezember 2008)

vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



spitzenguide!

*push push*


----------

